# "Stalingrad" 3D/IMAX movie trailer



## CougarKing (1 Jan 2014)

Official Trailer: "Stalingrad" 3D/IMAX

A Russian-made film that has been noted for its stunning visual effects. It is coming out in limited 3D/IMAX release to North American theatres in February 28, 2014, after a successful run in Europe/Russia last October-November, 2013. 

While it has yet to be seen whether it'll be better than "Enemy at the Gates" or "Not One Step Back" about the same subject, this film supposedly depicts both sides equally compared to previous films which focused on one side.

*Just one little detail that bothers me: in the trailer one sees the Panzer IV H/J model tanks with those distinct, add-on armoured side-skirts. Weren't those armoured skirts not introduced until late 1943 or early 1944 and there couldn't have been with German armour units at Stalingrad?


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jan 2014)

Looks good.  There are a number of Russian TV specials on the war, all available on YouTube.  They make extensive use of CGI, some of it rather poor, but all in all, they are a good set of films to watch.  If I find the link (again)  I'll post it up here


----------



## Prariedawg (1 Jan 2014)

Its already been done and since its by Wolfgang Peterson( Das Boot) its unlikely to be done any better or more accurately.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdGo_qb3VKw

No love story or really personal supermen to root for just a bunch of German dudes suffering through the war and hoping to make it out.


----------



## ATCO (1 Jan 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> *Just one little detail that bothers me: in the trailer one sees the Panzer IV H/J model tanks with those distinct, add-on armoured side-skirts. Weren't those armoured skirts not introduced until late 1943 or early 1944 and there couldn't have been with German armour units at Stalingrad?



You are right. There were no Panzer IV with side-skirts in Stalingrad. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzer_IV#Ausf._F2_to_Ausf._J 
If you can spot an obvious inaccurate historical detail in a short preview, I am not expecting much from this movie. Tell us later how it compares to this 1993 Stalingrad movie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stalingrad_(1993_film)


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jan 2014)

Screw that 1993 version, try this one:

Hunde: wollt ihr ewig leben?

Edit to add: You'll have to find one with sub titles, I suppose.  Or you can learn German...


----------

